# Should I crate my dog indefinitely?



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Since I got my 2 yr old lab a few weeks ago, I have been crating him when I go to work. His previous owner never used a crate (or trained him much at all). He was in transitional housing for a couple weeks with a dog groomer who helps rescue/foster dogs and she got him started with the crate and some other training. 

I've been crating him while I am at work - for just over 8 hrs a weekday - or running errands. Occasionally I'll put him in the crate when I am home - cleaning etc, just so he doesn't always associate it with the stress of me leaving. He doesn't mind going in - I always put a treat and a toy in there with him and he has never hesitated when I say "Kennel up!" Sometimes he whimpers when I do leave the house but I don't turn around to look at or say anything to him. (This seems to happen more at the beginning of the week, after he's gotten a little spoiled over the weekend) 

He's completely housetrained - he hasn't ever pottied in the house since I got him. 

My questions...

How long should I keep crating him while I'm at work or out of the house in general? 

Assuming he doesn't display destructive behaviors in my absence (big assumption, I know), is there any good reason to continuing to crate him? 

As always, every dog is different, but I would appreciate any input.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I would just try leaving him out in the house for short intervals and see how he does.. go over to talk with the neighbor a bit, then come home... Next time take a quick trip to the store, see how he is when you get home If he does well, slowly build up the amount of time you leave him out. My neighbor adopted an older Boxer and kept him gated into the kitchen at first, then slowly started leaving him out in the house and he has NEVER gotten into anything. He has a doggie door and can go in and out as he pleases. It is worth trying to see how he will do.  Good luck!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Try it on a short run, leave him out for 1 hour and see how he does, and then increase it. If he does okay you could start letting him out. I'd leave the crate open though so he can go in when he wants.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

If you are good with the computer, you can install a nanny cam in the area where your dog will be. Mine has a microphone and a speaker. I tried it last week for 2 hours and my terrier was sniffing the trash. I called out "Stop that" and it she looked around the whole room for me. LOL She layed back down in her spot and I swear her eyes kept scanning the room. 

Just an idea anyway.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs are always crated when I am not home and at night. If we are gone for less than two hours I confine them to the family room with a baby gate. It's the room where their crates are anyway. 

I just think there are way too many things for my dogs to get into while not supervised. My house is no longer childproofed and I have stuff under the kitchen sink. Then there is always the laundry room, bathrooms, any stuff left out on night stands in the bedrooms, shoes, books, electrical cords...

My dogs have never really gotten into anything when we're gone but why take the chance. The neighbor's dog got into a kitchen cabinet and spread flour and sugar all over the kitchen as well as getting sick from gorging on a bag of cat food. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I use the crate as a training tool. Many do not, it's your personal choice. I know some people from Europe that think crating is just plain evil! LOL

Dogs do fine being crated for 8-9 hours a day.

I'm never gone for that long, but I still wouldn't use the crate unless I had to. Personal choice.

It was now three years ago, but if I can recall Roxy was crated in my bedroom for a few weeks, maybe two months when I first got her. Then she was allowed in my room. No accidents, then the hallway and so on and so forth. Every week she did well with a new room added, she got the priviledge of another room. The only trouble with Roxy was toilet paper, and she didn't eat it, she would just take one end and walk 15 feet down the hall to her crate with it 

Hades on the other hand was completely destructive. Anything that could be torn up, would be. We've been in the new house for a month now, and for the past two or so weeks he hasn't been crated, but it's not uncommon to walk in the door and find Hades in his crate anyways, unless there's a kitty in there.

So my vote is if you decide you don't always want your dog crated, slowly and gradually build up the amount of free roam your dog has. If there is any type of accident, the priviledge is taken away, back to the crate.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

My goal from the beginning was to use the crate to facilitate potty training and during the puppy stages when they are getting into things, but to phase it out as they got older and more reliable. None of my dogs are currently crated at night, and the shelties have been out of crates all together for four months now. The BC is a heavy chewer, so I don't know if he'll be allowed out while I'm gone any time soon, but for him it's a safety issue...he'll chew up anything plush and actually eats it. With the shelties out, I do have to keep things somewhat dog proofed all the time, I keep things off low tables, shoes and garbage behind closed doors, doors to bathrooms and kids rooms are closed when I'm gone, child locks are on my kitchen cabinets (they were on when I moved in though)...

I would try leaving your dog out for short periods and see how he does, if he does ok, then longer and longer periods. I personally am not a fan of crating dogs who are reliable in the house, I think crates are becoming over used by many people, just my opinion. If you have to because the dog is unreliable though, then do what you have to do.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never used a crate. I pad trained my dog as a puppy and transitioned him to outside when he had more control over his bladder. I keep my dog confined to my room as in the living room we have alot of plants that hang down to the floor and I don't know if they'd be poisoness. We tried leaving him one time for about 15 minutes but he barked the whole time. He seems most comfortable when kept in my room.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I still have my dogs' crates up (those large and lovely "night stands" in my bedroom!), even though Maddy had earned freedom of the house when I was gone by the age of 6 months (she'll be 7 yrs. old next month). Beau, a rescue, needed to be crated for safety reasons until he was close to 3 yrs. of age (I got him when he was 16 months old; he's 6 yrs. old now). They both sleep with me, but will go into their crates of their own volition when I leave the house. Maddy will sometimes go sleep on the sofa, but Beau remains in his crate until I come home. (I did run a video to see how Beau fared when I was gone.) 

So, while crates are not necessary for my dogs, they do use them. Should they ever need to stay in the vet hospital, I know that being crated will not cause additional stress on top of whatever illness or injury they're dealing with. 

I had never used crates before getting Maddy, but now I wouldn't be without them! I take the portable fabric crates with me during outings with friends or family to the park, so the dogs have a place to "get away from it all," and/or I need or want time to do something without having to deal with the dogs. It keeps them safe and everybody happy! LOL


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I would guess that it depends on the dog and you. When training our present dog, we left her in the crate while we were gone (usually no more than five hours), then we moved her to a enclosed area in the kitchen for a while. Then we let her have the roam of the house and now she is free to roam when we are gone. Fortunately she is a good dog and doesn't destroy anything.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I never leave my dog in the house when I'm gone. He's potty trained and would probably just sleep, but I don't want to come home one day to a destroyed house. Plus he feels safer in there, even if he does fuss at first when we leave.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

To Annamarie - I love your signature with the babies. Congratulations!!!


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

JustTess said:


> If you are good with the computer, you can install a nanny cam in the area where your dog will be. Mine has a microphone and a speaker. I tried it last week for 2 hours and my terrier was sniffing the trash. I called out "Stop that" and it she looked around the whole room for me. LOL She layed back down in her spot and I swear her eyes kept scanning the room.
> 
> Just an idea anyway.


That's pretty funny. I don't think I could get away with it at work though 



Snuggles said:


> I would guess that it depends on the dog and you. When training our present dog, we left her in the crate while we were gone (usually no more than five hours), then we moved her to a enclosed area in the kitchen for a while. Then we let her have the roam of the house and now she is free to roam when we are gone. Fortunately she is a good dog and doesn't destroy anything.


I think I'll start trying to wean him off of it soon, maybe this weekend for an hour or so, and go from there. He's really good so far when I've been out working in the front yard and left him in the house, or when I'm in the shower. But in both those cases, he knows exactly where I am. And a couple times there has been evidence that he tried to get up on the kitchen counters to look for food (wrappers on the floor, etc) so I'll have to be careful not to have anything tempting in reach. He's very food oriented but doesn't seem interested in chewing things he's not supposed to - like clothes or furniture. So I am cautiously optimistic. 

I'd prefer to be able to leave him loose in the house but if it doesn't seem to be working I'll be okay continuing to crate him.

I just gave him his first stuffed frozen Kong and he really liked it. He took care of it in two sessions, about 20 minutes each with a break in between. I'll probably give him one every day. I just put a few little "Chicken Soup" brand treats inside and some plain yogurt over the hole. Hopefully that'll keep him distracted for a little bit each day. 

Thanks to all for the information!

On edit: love this automerge doublepost thing - makes it easier to quote multiple posts.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

***BREATHES HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF!!!****

I just left him alone and uncrated for the the first time - the longest 17 minutes of my life. I only ran one red light 

I went to the local hardware store to pick up a couple things. When I went out the door and he realized I was closing the front door behind me (instead of just the screen door, like when I do yardwork out front and he can watch me) he whimpered a bit, and I heard one bark as I walked to my car. 

My biggest worry was that he would knock over my houseplants to get to the front window to watch for me or something. Well, my _biggest_ worry was that he would turn the stove on or electrocute himself or something, but I knew those were pretty irrational since he tends to be such a mellow dog.

But nothing - not any evidence that he freaked out. One of his stuffed toys was across the room from where it was when I left. That was the only thing that was different.

And when I came in the house he just walked up to me and wagged his tail, he didn't get jumpy or excited or anything, just totally calm and happy. So I made him sit and gave him a treat and said "good boy" about 20 times, and he looked at me as if to say "Why am I a good boy? I didn't do anything?" and I looked at him as if to say "EXACTLY!!!!!".

PHEW!

I am extra relieved because over the last week I realized he has been rubbing his snout against the crate while I'm at work, it is a red and sore looking (I had hoped it was just a little sunburn but it's been getting worse through the week instead of better). So I really wanted to be able to leave him out of the crate. I am hoping he won't redirect that into some other destructive/negative behavior when I am gone for longer periods of time. He wasn't crated at all, ever, by his previous owner, and according to her he wasn't destructive so I think we're gonna be okay.

WE'RE GONNA BE OKAY!

Can you tell I am excited? 

I think I need a drink 

Actually, I need to get going on the project the supplies from the hardware store are for!

And tomorrow I'll leave him uncrated for a whole hour while I do some other errands.

I wonder if I should leave him uncrated all day Monday when I'm at work? Is it too soon? I guess I'll decide that after I give him a longer test tomorrow.


----------



## Rainbow.Paws (May 7, 2008)

How about getting him a dog bed and teaching him "On your bed"? He would be out of a crate but knows he needs to stay on his bed. It would of course take time but I think it would be nice to have that option for errands.


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL! I freaked out the first time I left Badger out on his own. I think I ran a red too 
You did great  Just increase the time he is out alone slowly. Some dogs like going in the crate for comfort, so I would suggest leaving the door open while you are gone, so he can go in if he wants


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think Lloyd would have a heart attack if we didn't crate him when we leave! I left him out once, just to go down and get the mail. I could hear him crying the entire time. If he is in his crate though, he has no problems being left alone. My family crated our dog until she was 4, then she earned privelages of being out for short errands for about a year, and then they took the crate down. I think it all depends on the dog and how much you trust him or her! Allie would probably attempt to murder a cat if we weren't around, so I'm not sure she will ever be left out either.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, I totally broke all the rules - so thank goodness Chester is smarter than me. 

I gave him another, longer test on Sunday and he did fine. 

I know I was supposed to do it gradually, but on Monday morning I just decided to leave him out when I went to work - didn't really think it through but followed my instinct (I usually overthink everything!). I 'dog-proofed' a bit - especially in the kitchen - made sure all the dishes were done, didn't leave any food within reach on the counters, closed the bathroom door and spare bedroom door, etc.

When I left the house he knew it was for the whole day - he squealed and barked and made it difficult to close the door and leave calmly but I did it anyway. And throughout the day I had a couple moments of panic - but reminded myself that if he was gonna tear up the house (or god forbid hurt himself) it would have happened soon after I left so I made it through the day. When I came home, he was calmer than he ever was when crated all day, and the house was fine, he was fine...

It was obvious he had been on the couch - which he usually isn't allowed on. But he didn't even go on my bed. His toys were in different places (I only left out the ones that he always uses his 'gentle mouth' with - nothing that he chews real hard on), including one that had been put in his crate, so he must have spent a little time in there. But no signs of any drooling, scratching, etc.

I think I got a miracle dog. Even yesterday, when we had rain storms all day, he was fine while I was at work.

I think he is happier outside of the crate because he never had one for the first 2 yrs of his life. But he still doesn't mind it- I have put him in there twice this week - once for vacuuming and once just for a test, and he went right in and relaxed. So I'll continue to use it as needed but not while I'm at work. 

He is much, much calmer when I come home now. I think this is good. And the neighbors haven't heard him bark at all this week (I always ask when I see them - and occasionally in the past they heard him bark during the day when he was crated).

So thanks all, for the advice, sorry I didn't follow it real well as far as the gradual thing, but it's okay anyway.

But I know better than to think every dog would be this easy to transition so I won't recommend it to anyone else!


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Where I come from, leaving a dog in a crate for EIGHT HOURS ! ! ! would be called animal cruelty.  Why own a dog if it has to spend most of his live in a box ? No offense, but getting a dog is a bit more than just walking him around on a leash twice a day for a few minutes or locking him in a backyard. Dogs are roamers and need to get out, romp around, play and run. 
I would consider putting the dog in doggy daycare. At least there he would have some stimulation and exercise, rather than having to sit in a really tight confinement. 
Sorry if I do get emotional about this, but it's not a very good quality of life for the animal.  
BTW - a lot of behavior problems disappear once the dog gets the appropriate exercise and attention.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Motebi said:


> Where I come from, leaving a dog in a crate for EIGHT HOURS ! ! ! would be called animal cruelty.  Why own a dog if it has to spend most of his live in a box ? No offense, but getting a dog is a bit more than just walking him around on a leash twice a day for a few minutes or locking him in a backyard. Dogs are roamers and need to get out, romp around, play and run.
> I would consider putting the dog in doggy daycare. At least there he would have some stimulation and exercise, rather than having to sit in a really tight confinement.
> Sorry if I do get emotional about this, but it's not a very good quality of life for the animal.
> BTW - a lot of behavior problems disappear once the dog gets the appropriate exercise and attention.


my dog agrees with you. my man tried to crate her when we first got her. we came back to a destroyed crate and three broken teeth.

I think some dogs are ok with crates. mine is not. but I would like to say that if you examine the dens and habits of wild canines (as a lot of crate people will say that the crate is like a den) most wild canines only den when whelping or in harsh conditions. canines tend to be semi-nomadic to fully nomadic predators.

there is also a psychological condition in canines called learned helplessness. it develops during long periods of close quarters confinement.....


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Motebi said:


> Where I come from, leaving a dog in a crate for EIGHT HOURS ! ! ! would be called animal cruelty.  Why own a dog if it has to spend most of his live in a box ? No offense, but getting a dog is a bit more than just walking him around on a leash twice a day for a few minutes or locking him in a backyard. Dogs are roamers and need to get out, romp around, play and run.
> I would consider putting the dog in doggy daycare. At least there he would have some stimulation and exercise, rather than having to sit in a really tight confinement.
> Sorry if I do get emotional about this, but it's not a very good quality of life for the animal.
> BTW - a lot of behavior problems disappear once the dog gets the appropriate exercise and attention.


Umm...okay, thanks for the input. I feel like you are responding to a different thread, though, as I explained _I stopped putting him in there_ for the 8 hrs a day I am at work. There are many here who wouldn't agree with you about the alleged cruelty of crates but I'll leave it to the experts to respond to that. 

As for the rest of it - if you are so concerned about the well-being of my dog I'll help clear things up a bit. And hey, it'll be a nice chance for me to take stock of what I do with/for my dog and self-evaluate a little bit. So here goes. 

My dog gets much more than a few minutes of walking a day - I walk him every morning and evening for a minimum of 30 minutes each, usually closer to an hour each time. This includes some time in the woods on a long leash. Believe me, we both need the exercise. 

I don't ever 'lock him in my backyard', rather I spend roughly an hour playing with him in the backyard daily - fetch, chase, etc. I also spend some time every day training him (or if I'm too tired or grumpy for that I give him his dinner in a Buster Cube - keeps him busy for 30 minutes and he crashes out on the floor when he's done). 

At least once a week we have a 'play date' in my large fenced in backyard with 2 other dogs.

Then come the weekends. We take at least one car trip somewhere because he loves car rides. We take a longer-than-normal hike in the woods for a couple hours. Once the water gets warmer we'll be going to the lake for some swimming on weekends as well. 

I suppose in your world you have to married to a rich person and not work or be a trust fund baby without a job or something to properly care for a dog. Well guess what, I am a single working class woman and my dog is healthy and happy - much moreso than he was with his previous owner who fed him too much Alpo and whose son stabbed him in the eye resulting in surgery. He seldom got walks and barely got any basic training there. God only knows what else happened to him there before the owner surrendered him to the rescue where I adopted him from. 

His only behavioral problem was a little bit of fear and cowering leftover from that kid who hurt him (I guess that's what it's from, anyway, who knows?). After 6 weeks of living with me that fear is gone (and so is his excess weight, btw). He doesn't bark unless someone is coming up to the porch and stops as soon as I say 'enough'. His recall in my backyard is spot-on and we are working on it in public places. He doesn't jump on people, he wags his tail at unfamiliar dogs and licks cats in the face if they let him get close enough. He hasn't ever chewed on any of my stuff or gone potty in the house. 

I'll raise your 2 condescending uses of the wink smilie with one of these:


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

LuckyLabMom said:


> Umm...okay, thanks for the input. I feel like you are responding to a different thread, though, as I explained _I stopped putting him in there_ for the 8 hrs a day I am at work. There are many here who wouldn't agree with you about the alleged cruelty of crates but I'll leave it to the experts to respond to that.
> 
> As for the rest of it - if you are so concerned about the well-being of my dog I'll help clear things up a bit. And hey, it'll be a nice chance for me to take stock of what I do with/for my dog and self-evaluate a little bit. So here goes.
> 
> ...


That person was rude and presumptive. I would ignore that  You sound like a devoted and responsible doggy mom. Sometimes people forget it's a human with feelings on the other side of the computer screen  It sounds like he is doing wonderful with this added freedom...doesn't surprise me he snuck onto the couch lol, mine would do that, too.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Ronda said:


> That person was rude and presumptive. I would ignore that  You sound like a devoted and responsible doggy mom. Sometimes people forget it's a human with feelings on the other side of the computer screen  It sounds like he is doing wonderful with this added freedom...doesn't surprise me he snuck onto the couch lol, mine would do that, too.


Thanks Ronda. Yeah, I figure the couch is his when I'm gone, as long as he remembers that it's mine when I get home (not that I spend much time on it anymore, LOL!). He really is doing amazingly well. I've heard so many stories of difficulties with rescued dogs but me and Chester got along so well from day one and the good habits and trust have been building ever since. I am truly a Lucky Lab Mom!

And as for the previous posts, well, I used to be an admin on a political discussion forum so I've dealt with all sorts of internet personalities in very heated discussions, and I have reached a point where I don't really mince words (although I do respect the no curse-words rule here, ha ha, I normally curse like a sailor!). But I do have thick skin and don't take any of it personally. Sometimes I choose to ignore stuff but other times a little ranting feels good, like today


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

I do apologize. That's what happens, when trying to read and work at the same time. I hope you'll forgive me this once. 

Little wink back at you:


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

Motebi said:


> I do apologize. That's what happens, when trying to read and work at the same time. I hope you'll forgive me this once.
> 
> Little wink back at you:


Awwwww sweet! Me thinks you are more lick, than bite


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not biting at all. I'm just sometimes somewhat ........uhm........distracted ?


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Motebi said:


> I'm not biting at all. I'm just sometimes somewhat ........uhm........distracted ?


No worries


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

What a relief !  Thanks.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Motebi's response isn't all that much different than some people I correspond with in Europe.

It was odd to see their reactions, when here in North America, the crate is often reccomended for puppies and even adult dogs.

It's just the way they look at it there. How you would respond if someone from Canada said that we lock our children in kid-proofed rooms while we go grocery shopping! LOL

I'm glad that everything is turning well. 

I have mixed feelings about how to respond to your dog when you come home after being out, because the majority of people say not to make a big deal, ignore the dog for a few minutes blah blah blah, but I've found with my own destructive demon, making an "excercise" out of my return has worked best.

Meaning, when I come home, I do my "rounds", checking all of the rooms to make sure he hasn't wrecked anything, and then we have fun huggs and cuddles in the living room.  LOL


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

Alpha said:


> How you would respond if someone from Canada said that we lock our children in kid-proofed rooms while we go grocery shopping! LOL


Wait. We aren't supposed to do that?! Rut Row! *giggle*  I'm kidding. I dig your sense of humor


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Motebi's response isn't all that much different than some people I correspond with in Europe.
> 
> It was odd to see their reactions, when here in North America, the crate is often reccomended for puppies and even adult dogs.
> 
> ...


Motebi's reaction to the crate is something I've heard before and can understand - but it was the assumption that because I crated him I must neglect him in other ways and have behavioral problems that set me off on my little rant  

When I come home from work I try to set down my purse, take off my jacket, sort through the mail etc calmly (for about 2 minutes) and then I let him out back to pee and jump around and then we run off the zoomies in the backyard and go from there. But honestly I miss him during the day as much as he misses me so it's hard not to go nuts with the lovin' the second I open the door 

In other good news, last night I had 6 people over and 2 other dogs (well-behaved chows) in my tiny house and Chester did fabulously.They played in the backyard for much of the evening and then we all came inside to play cards and the dogs all just laid together in a big furry pile on the floor! His house was invaded from about 7pm till 1am and he didn't even get grumpy or territorial once. And this morning he let me sleep in till 10am, LOL! I love this doggie!

I had to move the crate into my spare bedroom to make room for more chairs for people so I think I'll leave it in there and just bring it out on the few occasions I need it (repair people in house, etc)


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

LuckyLabMom said:


> Motebi's reaction to the crate is something I've heard before and can understand - but it was the assumption that because I crated him I must neglect him in other ways and have behavioral problems that set me off on my little rant
> 
> When I come home from work I try to set down my purse, take off my jacket, sort through the mail etc calmly (for about 2 minutes) and then I let him out back to pee and jump around and then we run off the zoomies in the backyard and go from there. But honestly I miss him during the day as much as he misses me so it's hard not to go nuts with the lovin' the second I open the door
> 
> ...


labsmom
It's not a big deal, when you own a dog, each dog owner has choices, whether it's crating, dog food fed, Obed work, exercise, spaying/neutering etc. I get aggravated when posters almost try to bully on forum saying whatever they do is the only way. It sounds to me like you got a good head on your shoulders and are trying to work your way through your problems as they occur. To crate or not to crate can be addressed as needed you try no crate and if a bad thing happens to couch you go back to crating I'm assuming you are not going to burn your crate so it will be handy and near by. You really don't have to ba a rocket scientist to own a dog.
Good Luck 
wvasko


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

JustTess said:


> If you are good with the computer, you can install a nanny cam in the area where your dog will be. Mine has a microphone and a speaker. I tried it last week for 2 hours and my terrier was sniffing the trash. I called out "Stop that" and it she looked around the whole room for me. LOL She layed back down in her spot and I swear her eyes kept scanning the room.
> 
> Just an idea anyway.


ohmygosh what a great idea!!!!


----------



## logangamble (Oct 9, 2012)

I the exact same question. Kira the Shepherd Husky was adopted from the Humane Society in April and we did not at first get a crate as my family had never crated a dog before. Dog proofing a house when you have a 26' tall at the shoulder dog isn't possible and after the playstation controller, shipping packaging on a camera lens (lens survived, but caught it all on motion sensor webcam, 9 minutes it took her to destroy it) to name the two most expensive items not to mention the peeing on the floor a crate was purchased. Took months to get her to go in it (wrestling a 60lbs dog into a crate is not suggested) and it wasn't until she stayed at a friends place for two weeks during a vacation that she actually likes her kennel. My preference is to keep dogs out of crates because they act as charging stations where out at least they can wander the house, look out windows and play with toys while I'm out and they aren't as insane. But a few weeks ago I left for twenty minutes to go to the bank and came home to a $1000 camera on the floor. Right now I'm going to wait until her chewing is less prominent and will try again. Though it looks like the average is 1 - 2 years. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It depends on the dog. I have 3. Our oldest is super laid back, just dozes most of the day while we're gone. He will play occasionally, but, mostly just chills out. Our second is a firecracker. She is a bit more fiery, and will get into stuff if it's left out. But, still, dozes a lot of the day. Our third is more like the first, but not quite as lazy. And, they are all under 5 years old. So, it really depends on the dog.

However, I would challenge that you CAN dog proof a home for your dog. Yes, it is a bit more challenging. But, you can put your expensive cameras up, right? Like in a cabinet, or closet? And your playstation controller, too, right? It could go in a cabinet? You could even get a pretty decorative box/chest of some kind, with a latch to keep it closed, where you could put things that you want to keep safe, but would also like to keep nearby, so you don't have to put them in a separate room.

Because, really, it's not just about your stuff being destroyed, it's also about your dog's health. Eating packaging is probably the least of it, but, could cause problems. The camera, I'm sure, has lots of parts that could cause an obstruction if eated by a dog, and, that would be one expensive vet trip, not to mention injury/illness of your dog.

As for the crate, I would continue crating. Even though she's not a super young pup, she's still been in your home about 6 months, and it does take shelter dogs a long time to settle in, especially if you're not being super consistent with training.
Does she pee in the crate?

Also, I wouldn't say crates are charging stations. Many, many dogs simply sleep the day away, even if they're not crated. They may try a bit of roaming, or play for a bit, but, most dogs find that playing with toys aren't that fun when their humans aren't there (unless they are food/treat dispensing toys! )


----------



## logangamble (Oct 9, 2012)

doxiemommy
Thanks for the reply, we have moved everything up and away and yet she still manages to destroy anything she can find, and I'm somewhat fearful of the day when she pulls a large kitchen knife off the counter. The camera was on top of a dresser when I left so height is not a reasonable barrier. She has never peed in her kennel and does not seem to mind it too much anymore. As for food dispensing toys we have the small issue that she tires of all her toys very quickly and also of her food, the giant red kong toy was great for a week. Basically I have a very intelligent capable large dog that gets bored of toys and games very quickly, perhaps she ate the controller because her lack of thumbs didn't allow her to operate it. The main issue is that she gets bored and destructive very quickly not three or four hours in but 15 minutes in and even leaving her a nice raw bone to munch on does not seem to keep her interest, mind you a bone takes her 30 minutes to destroy. It will be a process for sure.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i crate while i am gone, under the sinks is harmful stuff & they dont have any knobs or handles so its impossible to totally proof them, besides i have electrical cords all over the place that i cant dog proof, so its easier to just crate, for me. they are only in their crates at nite (for Buddy) or both, when i leave & no one is home.


----------

